# Lake Run Brown Trout



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Any suggestions on Lake Erie tribs where lake run brown trout can be caught consistently? Any one here target these fish?


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

The farther east you go the better your chances of seeing a brown. As far as I know Ohio does not stock any browns into it's Lake Erie tribs, but both PA and NY do. I believe that PA stocks Conneaut Creek (which flows through OH before emptying in the lake) with browns, so Connie would provide your best opportunity here in Ohio. 

Are the brown trout of Lake Erie a Fall or Spring running fish?


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I dont even think people target brown trout in ohio tribs. I think when somebody gets one it is by accident while fishing for steelies. I would definetly agree with jojo though the farther east the better chance of catching a stray brown.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I think he meant where in PA or NY can you catch them. We're looking to get into some browns this fall (Even though we are Steelers fans!)


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I catch them in March and April.Fish lower harbor areas in any of the bigger rivers.Minnows under a float or 1/8OZ. gold Little Cleos.New york stocks a ton of them around Barcelona.In the spring they follow shiners and smelt into the harbors and gorge themselves.Most are just jacks like the young steel that come in and do the same.But sometimes you will hook into a late runner(that hasnt ever went up river).If you hook one,you most likley get a few more.You got to pay close attention because they will be dime bright and many people think they are just a jack steel.Look over the spots and the browns have a deeper body.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I completely agree with the other posts, best bet is to head east... one excpetion can be Cold Creek. While they might not be 'lake run', the clubs stock them (some very large) and you do get some escapees into the fishable section at the trout camp. I've seen 5-8 lb class browns caught there. I've managed no true hawgs but several fish well over the 20" mark. Some have had rather washed out color so maybe they are strollen out into the lake too. Anyways, just thought I'd throw that info out there.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I caught one a few weeks ago on a far eastern trib. it was a large one, about 28". their somewhat uncommon, but you can find them. your best bet is to drive the extra road and fish for them in PA or better yet, NY.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Adam, I caught my one and only decent sized brown there. It looked a lot like yours! I have caught a bunch of small ones out west, but those don't count.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

If you want Browns out of an Erie trib fish elk after the first weekend in april. The fish commision stocks 15,000 a week for 4 weekends. Or fish various rivers around central Ohio. There are a few that hold nice browns but it is nothing like eire trib fishing. Tons of walking and lots of cautious true fly fishing which may or may not yeild a fish. I can tell you we pulled several browns that were around the 20-24" size around center Ohio. 
The NY run is fantastic too, but awfully crowded


----------

